
The Net Worth of the U.S. Presidents - KeepTalking
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2010/05/the-net-worth-of-the-us-presidents-washington-to-obama/57020/
======
JoeAltmaier
Interesting: it took Teddy Roosvelt to rein in the excesses of the "guilded
age". Because he was one of the super-rich perhaps.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
So he could actually make convincing arguments and not be ignored.

